
Does Running Java on Docker Containers Violate Agreements? - ancatrusca
http://www.infoq.com/news/2016/03/docker-java?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=external
======
vkjv
tl;dr: "...it is clear that distribution of these images may open both the
users and the publishers of these images to public repositories to legal
action."

If you build your own images that include the Oracle JDK, host them in a
private registry, and don't distribute them to 3rd parties you are probably
fine. Otherwise, you may be in violation.

I am definitely not a lawyer, but I don't see how this is something specific
to docker. Wouldn't this apply to VMs as well?

~~~
teraflop
Sure, but the default Docker registry is public, and Docker encourages you to
create and publish images without any mention of copyright.

The same argument applies to e.g. EC2 machine images, but AMIs are private by
default.

------
wstrange
Stick to OpenJDK, or zulu, and you are fine.

~~~
chhum
If you use OpenJDK you can end up with an unknown version of Java -
specifically whatever Debian or Canonical happened to pull from the source
tree and ship, which in some cases have been automated top-of-tree pulls
before. See for example: github.com/docker-library/openjdk/commit/00a9c5...

------
seanp2k2
If this is true, I really hope that it begins a mass abandonment of everything
Oracle.

~~~
zdkl
As a fanboy for clojure I have mixed feelings about this

~~~
KurtMueller
You could always use ClojureScript :)

~~~
zdkl
Definitely! I'd love a compile to rust-like target though, that would be
something

